# [solved]video_cards=radeon still necessary on new amdgpu

## Elleni

When I try to remove radeon from video_cards variable in make.conf, I get error from portage. But according to amdgpu I only need radeonsi and amdgpu in video_cards. 

Is radeon still mandatory or how can I correct the following?

```
emerge world -uDNav --with-bdeps=y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                  ... done!          

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/libdrm:0

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.60[video_cards_radeon] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.82[video_cards_radeon] required by (media-libs/mesa-17.2.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

```
emerge mesa -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ... done!                                   

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-17.2.7::gentoo  USE="classic d3d9 dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl opencl openmax osmesa vaapi vdpau wayland -bindist -debug -gles1 -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -unwind -valgrind -vulkan -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi virgl (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 (-imx) -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
emerge libdrm -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies            ... done!               

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88::gentoo  USE="-libkms -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -radeon* (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libdrm:0

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libdrm (Argument)

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.60[video_cards_radeon] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.82[video_cards_radeon] required by (media-libs/mesa-17.2.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88 (Change USE: +video_cards_radeon)
```

```
emerge -pv xf86-video-ati

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies     ... done!           

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0::gentoo  USE="glamor udev" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
equery d xf86-video-ati

 * These packages depend on xf86-video-ati:                                                                                                         

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19 (video_cards_radeon ? x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati)

                           (video_cards_radeonsi ? x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati[glamor])
```

```
emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.14.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.10-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1600_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Swap:    9767516 total,   9767516 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 02 Jan 2018 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 247af5efe0845e4b24385008f240e3e64f5e88c7

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.12.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

seden

    location: /var/lib/layman/seden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                    

test                                                                                                                                                

    location: /usr/local/portage                                                                                                                    

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_CH.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 avx avx2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx d3d9 dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fma3 fortran frei0r gdbm gif glamor gnutls gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify llvm lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib ncurses nls nptl ocr ogg openal opencl opengl openmax openmp osmesa pam pango pclmul pcre pdf pdfpopcnt phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 readline realtime s3tc scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell spice sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssl ssse3 staging startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uxa vaapi vdpau vhost-net vorbis vpx webrtc-aec widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de el en fr it tr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de de_DE el en fr fr_FR it tr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi virgl" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Elleni on Tue Jan 02, 2018 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Re-emerge --oneshot xorg-drivers, then you should be able to depclean xf86-video-ati and reinstall the rest without errors.

----------

## Elleni

Did emerge -1 xorg-drivers, but emerge --depclean does not remove xf86-video-ati, so I did emerge -C xf86-video-ati. Something aparently still depends on it as an emerge --with-bdeps=y pulls it again. 

```
emerge world -uDNav --with-bdeps=y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!               

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0::gentoo  USE="glamor udev" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/libdrm:0

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.82[video_cards_radeon] required by (media-libs/mesa-17.2.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.60[video_cards_radeon] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

```
emerge -pv xorg-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                      ... done!       

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0::gentoo  USE="glamor udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev (-acecad) (-aiptek) -elographics (-fpit) (-hyperpen) -joystick -keyboard -libinput -mouse (-mutouch) -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi (-apm) (-ark) -ast (-chips) (-cirrus) -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint (-i128) (-i740) -i915 -i965 -intel (-mach64) -mga (-neomagic) (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon (-rendition) (-s3) (-s3virge) (-savage) -siliconmotion (-sis) (-sisusb) (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) (-tdfx) (-tegra) (-tga) (-trident) (-tseng) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

----------

## Ant P.

It's the radeonsi flag pulling it in - you can disable that one for xorg-drivers, it's only important in mesa.

----------

## Elleni

I tried that, but it was not enough, as libdrm was needing libdrm with radeon video_cards variable (video_cards radeonsi does not exist for libdrm, only radeon). So I added in package.use: 

```
=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19 -video_cards_radeonsi

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.88 video_cards_radeon
```

Is that the way it is supposed to be setup ?

----------

## Ant P.

I'm making similar changes myself (removing leftovers from an old video card) and so far this seems to work:

```
*/*             VIDEO_CARDS: -* amdgpu

media-libs/mesa VIDEO_CARDS: -* radeonsi
```

----------

## tayirvadai

I am having the same problem, do i have to make changes to VIDEO_CARDS. i am still having the problem. for reasons related to other items, i had to create a file zz-autonmask for some packages. There i added the items below. Am i doing it right?

----------

